# My Lovely Amel Just Died



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*Just checked on my lovely amel corn snake and she was sooo limp and that didn't look right to me so i got her out the viv and she died in my arms 10 mins ago...*

*Oh boy i just can't stop crying and i know she was only a corn snake but she was my big baby and she didn't even get the chance to see her babies hatch....Don't worry Dasiy i'll keep one that looks just like you, just hope they do hatch x x x*

*Love you girl *

*And i'll always love and miss you forever and always *

*R.I.P Dasiy x x x x x*


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

ohh im so sorry  thats so sad !


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry for your loss Sam. My thoughts are with you...


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Ooooo sweety I am so sorry  that is really sad.

Big hugs for you.


----------



## Snakey dude (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Sam.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sam, ya got me kinda choked up too! sorry.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I know how you feel as I lost my blood python Nellie last week.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

these obits just get me. i've lost my share oh, yeah.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

sorry to hear that hun


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Sam, Big hugs for you xxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p daisy


----------



## Forbidden-Feline (Feb 6, 2007)

Damn, I'm so sorry to hear that. And that actually got me really choked up and made my eyes water reading about it =(
Fingers crossed those eggs will hatch and all will be healthy young.
x


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

awww, orry to hear, RIP lil snakey


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

my heart goes out to you love,always shocking when they "go" but like that ..heartbreaking,lets hope for a good hatch


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

thats so sad

i felt a wee tear come to my eye and im not usually that soft.. good luck with her babies x


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

aww im sorry to hear that .. R.I.P Daisy


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh man thats so sad i hope the eggs hatch and you have healthy young! 
but she didnt die unloved, 
thats the point
jaz x


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*Thanks everyone  and i'll let you all know how her eggs do fingers crossed tho...*


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Ahhhh really sorry Sam,
Take care
Dawn


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

So sorry to hear that 

Hopefully she'll have left you some gorgeous looking babies for looking after her so well :smile:


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

So sorry
HUGE hugs :sad:
xxx


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

im sorry for your loss


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry for your loss (big hugs)


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone  Dasiys eggs look good and not long now..


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

poor baby-I have just lost my female amel too
I so hope they hatch ok for you
she was not just a corn hun, like my Tango and Jack they are my babies and its awful when they go...
Oh dear getting tearful again remembering how it was finding Tang all limp like yours a few days ago. Worse thing is she shared a viv with her sister Coco and it it seems weird her not being there.
Take care xx


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Right an update......Out of 15 eggs 14 have hatched and there are 12 Amels, 2 Snows and we are just wating on the last one now hehe...Dasiy must be so proud bless her....Still miss ya girl x x x x


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

aww bless must be lovely to have her babies, you going to keep one?


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

really pleased that her babies are looking good-any pics?:smile:


----------



## jayl (Feb 18, 2007)

So sorry...


----------

